# Testing: My 10 acres of Heaven



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

Last year's setup. Now I'm up to four twin-deeps.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Very scenic, and nice job on the expanding apiary.

Keith


----------

